# Marketplace Hoard Dawsonville Georgia



## Phattiremike (Apr 22, 2021)

So marketplace locally had an ad up today.  I’m about 15 minutes away so I scrambled to get there.  I met this guy some years ago but we never connected.  Long story short much of his hoards been exposed to the elements and useless, he had a few buildings that had some decent bikes but they either were not for sale or overpriced, I couldn’t strike a deal on anything but it was worth a shot!  Very interesting character, he had a story for just about every bike.


----------



## phantom (Apr 22, 2021)

Yep, about 45 minutes from me. Was there a few years ago and left with what I went with. A pocket of cash.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 22, 2021)

Hopefully it makes him happy.  Stuff is rotting........  Cars also it looks like


----------



## stezell (Apr 22, 2021)

He might be happy but his family won't be one day.


----------



## nick tures (Apr 22, 2021)

looks like there might be some decent stuff, probably something cool on the bottom of all that ....


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 23, 2021)

nick tures said:


> looks like there might be some decent stuff, probably something cool on the bottom of all that ....



It would take hours to tear into that pile, I saw some middle weight schwinns mostly girls he's already made 2 scrap metal dumps, which he said didn't pay much but offered the pile at $10 per bike.  The few better bikes are not for sale or promised to someone, some he claims are riders but they don't look like anyone's touched them in years?  He kept saying he was offered x for some bikes I inquired about, not close to what I wanted to pay.
-mike


----------



## Oilit (Apr 23, 2021)

Sad. I imagine some of those bikes were pretty nice before they were left outside to rust. And while he may think he has a trove of treasure, most of it will probably go straight to the scrapyard once he's gone.


----------



## phantom (Apr 23, 2021)

More sad than the bikes is what could be a very nice 63 1/2 Ford Galaxie Fastback that will rot where it sits.


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 23, 2021)

Nicest bike I see is the green diamondback


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 23, 2021)

Did ya see Bill Elliott?


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 23, 2021)

Awesome Bill from dawsonville


----------



## kostnerave (Apr 23, 2021)

I've tried to deal with people like this before. The bigger the piles and the longer they've been sitting there, the less likely you will make a deal on anything. When a family member is stuck with this mess, they will give it away and scrap what is left.


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 23, 2021)

mickeyc said:


> Did ya see Bill Elliott?



With the stories he told one of those bikes must have come from the Elliott family!  Lol


----------

